# Control Cable Lubrication



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A while back I had to replace the control cable going to the hydro. control valve from the handle because it froze up. Dealer said it was the first one they have ordered in since they have had their computer system, ~15 years. I'm feeling some of the other cables a little harder to work lately. What is the best way to lube them, & what's best to use?

Anybody else had issues with this?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WD-40.Use the little straw that comes on the can.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I was always taught to use graphite, but it's messy. I'm pretty sure it depends on if it's the old spring steel type or the new Teflon-lined. In theory the Teflon-lined doesn't need lube. For the old-style I use a do-hickey that I got at the auto parts store. Not this brand, but just like it: http://www.protectall.com/cablelflong.aspx My weed-eater repair guy told me about them and I haven't had a control cable problem since.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just did one my tractors earlier this week, I used liquid wrench's "Super Lubricant" and it worked well. Pretty impressed with fluid film too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody, that's kinda what I was thinking, but wanted to hear what others were using. These cables are kinda sealed with a rubber boot on the end, & looks like 1 larger stainless wire doing the actual push/pulling.

Mike120, I was looking @ things like that on flea-bay last night & wondering if they worked or was just another $ scam for the Chinese market. Think I'll gamble the $10 or so & try it.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

there's a product out called TKX that works pretty good.

Liquid graphite seems to work alright too.

but like swmnhay said WD-40 seems like the best bang for the buck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something I came up with back in my days of racing dirt bikes.

Take one end of the cable off, remove the clevis if it has one, slip a piece of rubber hose over the ferrule on the end that is used to hold the outer sheath in place, place a hose clamp on the end placed over the cable, insert a hosebarb in the other end with whatever style compressed air hookups you use. Pour some mineral spirits or kerosene into the hose then hook you air hose up to it. Repeat until the solvent runs clear from the other end of the cable, then refill the hose with whatever lubricant you prefer ( I use chain and cable lube) and hook back up to your air hose until you get lubricant out the other end.

When I was still racing and it looked like dust was going to be an issue instead of mud and water I would use the spray silicone for lubricant.


----------

